

Twitter: Nothing to Report Just Yet - rogercosseboom
http://blog.twitter.com/2009/02/nothing-to-report-just-yet.html

======
jreposa
I'd really like to see what they come up with. What about taking on live-chat
for support? Or, aggregating tweets to create a naturally optimized FAQ?
Anybody else have ideas?

------
collint
Well, I shouldn't be shocked, but Twitter really gets "PR" in the new age.

